# رسالة ماجستير



## adoration (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كنت ابحث عن مواضيع حديثه لرسائل الماجستير فى الاتصالات و تكون متسعة المجال مع العلم اننى افضل التخصص فى الشبكات لكن اريد ان اعمل برسالة ماجستير فى مجال حديث و وواسع ليس مقتصر فقط على شغل الشبكات 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع باسماء رسائل او ابحاث حديثه يكون مشكور


----------



## amgda (22 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب ممكن حضرتك تساعدنى فى الدبلومه بتاعتى مطلوب research مننا عن اى موضوع فى علم الاتصالات او الشبكات بس الدكتور شارط شرط انه ميكنش دائره او برنامج 
هو عايز موضوع فيه analysis و equations 
اتمنى من حضرتك انك تدلنى على موضوع وياريت فيه شرح علشان افهمه
وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

و ما هو مجال مشروعك ؟
أفدنا و نورنا بعلمك 
و شكرا


----------

